# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  HCM - Tuyển người lắp ráp máy CNC

## Gamo

Hello các bác,

Em cần tuyển 1 bạn để phụ viêc ráp máy CNC. Ưu tiên người quen giới thiệu, chỉ cần biết sử dụng búa, kiềm, & tuốc nơ vít là đủ. Lương cao hơn làm cho Mc Donald  :Wink: )

Các bác biết bạn sinh viên nào hoặc có biết ai thì giới thiệu giùm em nhe!

----------

maingocthi310

----------


## hung1706

Inbox em mức lương đê, em đang thất nghiệp đây kakaka

----------


## Gamo

Chú ra Mc Donald phỏng vấn, lấy mức lương nhân 2 là được  :Wink:

----------


## vusvus

Làm part time hay sao cụ ơi

----------


## hoctap256

ngon........ em đang thất nghiệp... chỉ cần lương đủ tiêu là được  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> Làm part time hay sao cụ ơi


Dạ đúng ùi, thoải mái thui.




> ngon........ em đang thất nghiệp... chỉ cần lương đủ tiêu là được


Được... được... bay vào đây đi

----------


## solero

Cụ gà công bố mức lương đi để em theo chân hầu hạ với.

----------


## Huudong

cho em 1 chân nhé.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ông mà chịu qua phụ tui thì tốt quá, mai rảnh thì chạy qua đi, mình cà phê tán phét cho vui, tui mời  :Wink:

----------


## Tuấn

Như đã a lô với bác chủ, đầu tháng 3 em bắt đầu làm cho bác nhá. Mong bác chiếu cố nhẹ tay cho em tẹo ợ.

----------


## Gamo

Hế hế.... tháng 3 mà anh Tuấn ko vào là bắt đền đó nhe

----------


## bravesoldier

Hai bác cho em bê tráp nhé. Em thật!

----------


## Hoang Phuong

cho dia chi di bac,

----------


## saudau

Cho tui 1 chân vặn ốc nhe.

----------


## TLT

còn cần người ko bác , mình đang cần chữa cháy vài tháng ?

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> Hello các bác,
> 
> Em cần tuyển 1 bạn để phụ viêc ráp máy CNC. Ưu tiên người quen giới thiệu, chỉ cần biết sử dụng búa, kiềm, & tuốc nơ vít là đủ. Lương cao hơn làm cho Mc Donald )
> 
> Các bác biết bạn sinh viên nào hoặc có biết ai thì giới thiệu giùm em nhe!


Mình ốm yếu, ko cơ Bắp  làm được ko Bác oy... 
Hahaha

----------


## tranhung123456

tuyển tớ nè cần bao cơm ăn cafe sáng phụ việc mà ko cần luơng(chủ yếu phá nhiều hơn làm)
 :Wink: ha ha ha

----------


## Gamo

Ỏe óe... hế hế... mấy ông phá chứ làm cái giề....

----------


## trangthulink

Lương đủ nuôi vợ, em ứng tuyển  :Big Grin:

----------

hminhtq

----------


## thuhuong2301

> Hello các bác,
> 
> Em cần tuyển 1 bạn để phụ viêc ráp máy CNC. Ưu tiên người quen giới thiệu, chỉ cần biết sử dụng búa, kiềm, & tuốc nơ vít là đủ. Lương cao hơn làm cho Mc Donald )
> 
> Các bác biết bạn sinh viên nào hoặc có biết ai thì giới thiệu giùm em nhe!


  Bên tớ thì đang cần gấp 2 kỹ sư cơ khí tại Hà Nội - Bắc Ninh. Bạn nào có nhu cầu hoặc giới thiệu được thì nhắn tớ nhé. Xin cám ơn!

----------

